# storm totals, rain, swe and snow



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

for those going out, here are the rain and snow figures. not much snow. formatting is crappy. figures are - 1st- rain over the past 24 hours, 2nd - snow water equivalent and 3rd, snow depth.

Last 7 days’ precip, SWE, and snow depth:

weekly	weekly	weekly
pos change	pos change	pos change
SNOTEL	PREC	SWE	SD
Corral	6.3	0	0
Timberline	5.6	0	0
King's Cabin	4.6	0	0
Sunflower Flat	4.6	0	0
Trout Creek	4.1	0	0
Mt Pennell	3.6	0	0
Webster Flat	3.5	0	0
Clayton Springs	3.4	0.3	1
Widtsoe #3	3.4	0.2	1
Agua Canyon	3.3	0.3	2
Lonesome Beaver	3.3	0	0
Lakefork #3	3.2	0	0
Midway Valley	3.2	0.2	1
White River #1	3.2	0.6	2
Indian Canyon	3.1	0.5	1
Long Valley Jct	2.9	0	0
Mosby Mtn.	2.8	0	0
Spirit Lk	2.8	0	0
Rock Creek	2.7	0	0
Kolob	2.5	0	0
Chepeta	2.4	0	0
Brown Duck	2.4	0.5	2
Currant Creek	2.4	0	0
Huntington Horse	2.4	0.3	1
Wrigley Creek	2.3	0.2	1
Harris Flat	2.3	0	0
Kimberly Mine	2.3	0.3	1
Mammoth-Cottonwood	2.3	0.2	1
Black Flat-U.M. Ck	2.2	0.3	1
Buck Flat	2.2	0.4	1
George Creek	2.2	0.1	1
Lakefork #1	2.2	0.4	1
Mt Baldy	2.2	0.5	2
Suu Ranch	2.2	0	0
Farmington	2.1	0	0
Five Points Lake	2.1	0.4	1
Merchant Valley	2.1	0	0
Beaver Dams	2	0	0
Dill's Camp	2	0	0
Lakefork Basin	2	0.2	3
Pickle Keg	1.9	0	0
Clear Creek #1	1.9	0	0
Farmington Lower	1.9	0	0
Parrish Creek	1.9	0	0
Red Pine Ridge	1.9	0.1	1
Redden Mine Lwr	1.8	0.6	3
Upper Joes Valley	1.8	0	0
Garden City Summit	1.7	0	0
Ben Lomond Peak	1.7	0	0
Big Flat	1.7	0.7	5
Box Creek	1.7	0.5	3
Trial Lake	1.7	0.6	2
Brian Head	1.6	0.1	1
Fish Lake Utah	1.6	0.3	1
East Willow Creek	1.6	0	0
Squaw Springs	1.6	0.4	2
Ben Lomond Trail	1.5	0	0
Cascade Mountain	1.5	0	0
GBRC HQ	1.5	0	0
Gooseberry RS	1.5	0	0
Gooseberry RS Up	1.5	0.1	1
Hayden Fork	1.5	0.5	1
Klondike Narrows	1.5	0	0
Pine Creek	1.5	0.3	1
Seeley Creek	1.5	0.2	1
Tony Grove Lake	1.5	0	0
Thistle Flat	1.4	0	0
Buck Pasture	1.4	0.4	1
Chalk Creek #2	1.4	0	0
Farnsworth Lake	1.4	0.4	2
GBRC Meadows	1.4	0.4	1
Snowbird	1.4	0.1	1
Usu Doc Daniel	1.4	0.2	1
Beaver Divide	1.3	0.5	2
Castle Valley	1.3	0	0
Daniels-Strawberry	1.3	0	0
Jones Corral	1.3	0.3	1
Lily Lake	1.3	0.3	1
Little Bear	1.3	0	0
Parley's Summit	1.3	0	0
Takka Wiiya	1.3	0	0
Temple Fork	1.3	0	0
Donkey Reservoir	1.2	0	0
Louis Meadow	1.2	0	0
Steel Creek Park	1.2	0.5	1
Timpanogos Divide	1.2	0	0
Clear Creek #2	1.1	0	0
Dry Bread Pond	1.1	0.4	1
Hickerson Park	1.1	0	0
Lightning Ridge	1.1	0.4	1
Tony Grove RS	1.1	0	0
Bear River RS	1	0.3	1
Brighton	1	0.3	1
Chalk Creek #1	1	0.5	2
EF Blacks Fork GS	1	0.2	1
Hewinta	1	0.2	1
Hole-in-Rock	1	0	0
Monte Cristo	1	0.6	2
Bevans Cabin	0.9	0	0
Blacks Fork Jct	0.9	0.1	1


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

All I can say is some moisture was long overdue.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Kingfisher!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Somebody is having a miserable time in the bookcliffs today with muddy roads... lol.


-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

5 to 6 inches of rain at corral and timberline snotels in 24 hours... above sunnyside. that kind of rain on mancos shale, tight clays... that will flood every time!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Somebody is having a miserable time in the bookcliffs today with muddy roads... lol.
> 
> -DallanC


Here is the data for the East Willow Creek Snotel site which is just below Ten Mile Knoll near the parking area on the north side of the Roadless area.

It looks like it is really wet up that way and the temperature is down also. It could be a very fun hunt when the weather lifts.

http://wcc.sc.egov.usda.gov/reportG...lue,PREC::value,TOBS::value?fitToScreen=false


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KSL news last night said over 5" of rain in the bookcliffs. 

I just imagine someone trying to haul out one of those big 10,000lb 4 axle house on wheels ... through that flour dust soaked with that much water. You'd be axle deep in mud in no time, no fun at all.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The one nice thing about it in the Books is that they usually dry out fairly quick and if you are on one of the main roads you shouldn't have too much trouble. 

I have been out there when the rain just wouldn't quit and we got around quite well as long as we didn't pull of of the main road.


----------

